
Dial-Up to “Beam Me Up”: Jon Radoff Talks Star Trek Timelines, BBS Games - Kirkman14
http://breakintochat.com/blog/2016/02/02/jon-radoff-creator-of-space-empire-elite-and-final-frontier/
======
Kirkman14
I've been wanting to interview Radoff for years. "Space Empire Elite" was the
first BBS door game I ever played, back in the early 1990s.

He sees BBS door games as precursors to the "social games" of today, and I
totally agree.

